# need 3-4 for a 2day



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

lookin to head out of orange beach this weekend..... hit me up if you might be interested.


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

still lookin for a few..... The boat is the Intimidator out of orange beach capt green.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

I have been on the Intimidator and loved it. How much? what time? etc...


----------

